# Miscarried due to Prom in 18w/Bicoruate uterus



## Mitra

Hi ladies, 
I lost my baby at 18 weeks and now heartbroken. I really dont think I can get over this soon at the same time I am really impationt to try for another one but I learnt MC in 2 tri is usually to do with some health problem which for me is more than likely as I have heart shape womb(Bicornuate uterus, I only came to know this in week 5). I am 33 and this was my first pregnancy. I feel guilty, ashamed, failed and sad. my water seemed to be broken in the week of 17 so there was no fluid around the bady. I will see my doctore in 2 month to let me know about the reasons of this loss but I assume this is to do with my womb shape. do you know anyone who has simillar condition to me? do you have any idea if i can have a successful next pregnancy? hope this does not happen to any woman. it is hard.


----------



## angel jayvian

Mitra said:


> Hi ladies,
> I lost my baby at 18 weeks and now heartbroken. I really dont think I can get over this soon at the same time I am really impationt to try for another one but I learnt MC in 2 tri is usually to do with some health problem which for me is more than likely as I have heart shape womb(Bicornuate uterus, I only came to know this in week 5). I am 33 and this was my first pregnancy. I feel guilty, ashamed, failed and sad. my water seemed to be broken in the week of 17 so there was no fluid around the bady. I will see my doctore in 2 month to let me know about the reasons of this loss but I assume this is to do with my womb shape. do you know anyone who has simillar condition to me? do you have any idea if i can have a successful next pregnancy? hope this does not happen to any woman. it is hard.

Hey huns so sorry for your loss. i also loss my baby boy due to prom at 21 weeks about a month ago. i know, its really hard it was unexpected I'm still in shock. And I still don't know the cause and is killing me i miss him..and also scare that it will happen again.


----------



## Mitra

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. hope this is the last time it happens to us. take care of yourslef. 
hugs


----------



## MaevesMummy

Mitra said:


> Hi ladies,
> I lost my baby at 18 weeks and now heartbroken. I really dont think I can get over this soon at the same time I am really impationt to try for another one but I learnt MC in 2 tri is usually to do with some health problem which for me is more than likely as I have heart shape womb(Bicornuate uterus, I only came to know this in week 5). I am 33 and this was my first pregnancy. I feel guilty, ashamed, failed and sad. my water seemed to be broken in the week of 17 so there was no fluid around the bady. I will see my doctore in 2 month to let me know about the reasons of this loss but I assume this is to do with my womb shape. do you know anyone who has simillar condition to me? do you have any idea if i can have a successful next pregnancy? hope this does not happen to any woman. it is hard.

Hi, So sorry for the loss of your baby.
I lost my little girl due to pPROM, its so cruel. Mine was due to bleeding.
Sending you massive hugs. There is a group on facebook called "life after pPROM loss which I have found an amazing help. I dont know if you have found the Kanlen pPROM site yet, but there are other stories on there, and also information about pregnancy after pPROM which you may be interested in when you feel able to look.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mitra

MaevesMummy said:


> Mitra said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I lost my baby at 18 weeks and now heartbroken. I really dont think I can get over this soon at the same time I am really impationt to try for another one but I learnt MC in 2 tri is usually to do with some health problem which for me is more than likely as I have heart shape womb(Bicornuate uterus, I only came to know this in week 5). I am 33 and this was my first pregnancy. I feel guilty, ashamed, failed and sad. my water seemed to be broken in the week of 17 so there was no fluid around the bady. I will see my doctore in 2 month to let me know about the reasons of this loss but I assume this is to do with my womb shape. do you know anyone who has simillar condition to me? do you have any idea if i can have a successful next pregnancy? hope this does not happen to any woman. it is hard.
> 
> Hi, So sorry for the loss of your baby.
> I lost my little girl due to pPROM, its so cruel. Mine was due to bleeding.
> Sending you massive hugs. There is a group on facebook called "life after pPROM loss which I have found an amazing help. I dont know if you have found the Kanlen pPROM site yet, but there are other stories on there, and also information about pregnancy after pPROM which you may be interested in when you feel able to look.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks so much, I am deeply sorry for you losing your angel. I know how it feels:cry::cry::cry:
the MC in my first pregnancy have left me so much doubt if can be a mom ever. sometimes I think all i wanted was a baby like millions of mons around the world. it is really too much I want?:cry:
I'll look to the sites you introduced, thanks so much for the help.lots of big hugs :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MaevesMummy

Mitra said:


> MaevesMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitra said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I lost my baby at 18 weeks and now heartbroken. I really dont think I can get over this soon at the same time I am really impationt to try for another one but I learnt MC in 2 tri is usually to do with some health problem which for me is more than likely as I have heart shape womb(Bicornuate uterus, I only came to know this in week 5). I am 33 and this was my first pregnancy. I feel guilty, ashamed, failed and sad. my water seemed to be broken in the week of 17 so there was no fluid around the bady. I will see my doctore in 2 month to let me know about the reasons of this loss but I assume this is to do with my womb shape. do you know anyone who has simillar condition to me? do you have any idea if i can have a successful next pregnancy? hope this does not happen to any woman. it is hard.
> 
> Hi, So sorry for the loss of your baby.
> I lost my little girl due to pPROM, its so cruel. Mine was due to bleeding.
> Sending you massive hugs. There is a group on facebook called "life after pPROM loss which I have found an amazing help. I dont know if you have found the Kanlen pPROM site yet, but there are other stories on there, and also information about pregnancy after pPROM which you may be interested in when you feel able to look.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks so much, I am deeply sorry for you losing your angel. I know how it feels:cry::cry::cry:
> the MC in my first pregnancy have left me so much doubt if can be a mom ever. sometimes I think all i wanted was a baby like millions of mons around the world. it is really too much I want?:cry:
> I'll look to the sites you introduced, thanks so much for the help.lots of big hugs :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I hop I can give you some hope although we will never forget or precious babies xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

Hi, I didn't lose my baby to anything, it apparently was just one of them things. I'm so sorry for your loss and I can tell you that the awful pain does get easier with time, I promise xx


----------



## Mitra

today I talked the old OB/GYN specialist of my mom and told him that I had abdominal pain 3 days before my water broke in week 16 while my GP had told me that it was a bladder infection. now he told most probably my cervix was dilating on the time of pain and if I had been seen by a specialist right away an stich could have been put there and the mc most probably could have been avoided!! now you can imagine how much guilt I feel. I can never forgive neither my GP for not referring me to early pregnancy unit for more investigation nor myself for just taking it easy after I heard what I wanted to hear from the GP and straight back to home.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Mitra said:


> today I talked an old OB/GYN specialist of my mom and told him that I had pain 3 days before my water broke in week 16 while my GP had told me that it was a bladder infection. now he told most probably my cervix was dilating on the time of pain and if I had been seen by a specialist right away an stich could have been put there and the mc most probably could have been avoided!! now you can imagine how much guilt I feel. I can never forgive neither my GP for not referring me to early pregnancy unit for more investigation nor myself for just taking it easy after I heard what I wanted to hear from the GP and straight back to home.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

It is not your fault, you are not a doctor how could you have known? I am so deeply sorry, please don't blame yourself. Maybe the blame may be with your GP but not yourself. Please be gentle with yourself at this time.
I am so deeply sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## calm

So sorry for your loss X


----------



## cyclura

Mitra I am so sorry for your loss, but I want to give you some light as well. 

I have a unicornate unterus which is similar to your condition, I only have a half formed uterus while you have a unterus that is heart shaped, where your LOs will possibly only use half of your uterus to form, the main risks for your unterus is if a baby forms in one of the horns, it makes it more difficult for the baby but again not impossible. Now this can increase risks but it does not mean you will have this pain again. I lost triplets at about 16 weeks :cry: (at this point we had no idea why but they were PROM). I do now have 2 lovely children, due to my weird shaped womb my children were both born small but healthy. I had CSs as neither could engage correctly and I was under specialist care with a consultant for each of them but I was monitored closely as you will be. You will have your rainbow baby and your uterus will not stop that. You will possibly have a risk of preterm labour as space in your womb runs out, but your consultant will monitor you for this (as they did me). Your baby may run out of room to turn and you might have a breech abay also but your consultant will check for this also

my friend has a heart shaped uterus and she has a huge bouncing baby boy.

If you would ever like to talk I am only a PM away :hugs:


----------

